# Midwest FurFest Pre-Registration Reminder and Twitter Info



## Duncan da Husky (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi everyone! Don't forget that today is your last chance to register for a membership to Midwest FurFest at the discounted $30 rate! After midnight (CDT) tonight, the rate goes up to $40.

Also, don't forget that Midwest FurFest is on Twitter! Our official account is @midwestfurfest; you can follow us for updates before the convention and reminders of major events and schedule changes during the convention. Also, Midwest FurFest Volunteers is on Twitter as @MwFFGofers. Follow that account for volunteer info and for pages for volunteers during the convention!

Remember, the official hashtag for Midwest FurFest on Twitter is #MWFF.


----------

